# 1985 E30 318i SI Board wiring plan



## rubberduck (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm just in the process of reactivating my very first car (ok, at that time it was my Dad's car) 

I replaced the batteries on the VDO SI-Board from 1985 which were obviously dead after 32 years and noticed that at some point in time one spot of the board has become hot. One of the resistors looks "suspicious" but i cannot find out it's original value. Can someone here help me with a wiring plan for this Board (one that gives the values)? 

Any help would be highly appreciated 

Thanks in advance
Phil


----------

